# Good Luck to all ML's



## pocone (Sep 29, 2009)

My dad and my brother are heading out this week. Another brother would be joining them, but tagged out the last 2 years on his dedicated hunter hunts and has to sit out this year. Be safe and enjoy the cool, crisp mountain air.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Roger That...
Good luck to you guys as well.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Can't wait!


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm so excited for the hunt, been counting down the days for a few weeks now, Only two more to go til I head out! 
Good luck to everyone else going out!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Good luck to all and more importantly be careful!!


----------

